# Any females moved out alone?



## Scotswoman50 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have been considering a new start in Cyprus, wondered if any others have done it on their own - how they are enjoying it, and was it easy to meet and make new friends?
. 
I'm 51, and will probably book to come out in Sept/Oct to have a look at rental properties and different areas.
Is Cyprus generally a safe place? anywhere in particular you would recommend as a base, or anywhere I should avoid?

Would be nice to hear from anyone who has maybe been in similar circumstances,


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Open mind*

Hi,

Dont worry I am not looking for romance. I moved out here on my own and although it is different for a man you have to come with an open mind. Some find it cheap others expensive. But looking at council tax etc it is cheaper. As long as you have a contingency plan, give it a go and do your homework. Your be safe here unlike the current scene in UK.

Infact I bought my apartment from a Scottish lady and daughter, so your not be alone.
Good luck


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I same age as you (MARRIED) have single friends who feel safer and money goes futher in cyprus Paphos has a lot of expats,lots of places & groups to meet new peeps 51 is not old start a new life .go for it enjoy
iam still in scotland paphos soon . contact me i can point you to others who have done it.
All the best 
Tricia


----------



## Scotswoman50 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Thanks very much*

for your posts, I appreciate your help, if and when I know for sure when I can make it over will contact you again.


----------



## Scotswoman50 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Oops meant to ask*

What sort of temps and weather do you usually get around Xmas? Would this be a good time to visit?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

In the Larnaca area its about 16 - 20 deg at Christmas. You'll need a cardigan but its still a nice time of year.

My husband and I have been here for three months now and loving it. The Cypriots are very friendly and we have got invited to loads of their homes for coffee. You do have to make an effort and get out there and talk to people as its no good sitting on your own in your home. 

Prior to us coming out, my daughter spent nine months out here on her own and she felt far safer about being on her own than in the UK. Here she felt safe walking about at night, something she never did in England. As regards location, have a look around and keep an open mind. See what pleases you and what doesn't.

As regards cost of living, I don't think it is more expensive than the UK. Our rates here are 1/20th of what they were in England, our electricity bills are at least 50% and our fuel is 80%. Yes some things are more expensive and you would earn a lot less but on balance we're not struggling financially every day as we were in England.

Babs


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

It can be a bit warmer in paphos,I have spent afternoons on beach sea is still warm, cold at night,i find it a bitl, like a scottish summer nice in the afternoon sun have cardie ready(may rain)thats when we like to head to the montains winter wonderland. lots on over xma


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have been known to eat xmas dinner outside some years.
Days are like summer days in the UK, can be cool so you ifyou go out makes sure you have a jacket to slip over if it gets chilly but you will often be able to wear just a t-shirt.
January and February are bit colder but still not too bad.
We have found the cost of living cheaper on the whole, always shocked at the prices in the Uk when go over to visit family.
Electricity etc are cheaper than the Uk and rates or council tax are miniscule.
We have just had a water bill for two months for €18 and we have a pool.
We are doing as much as we can to save water this year beause of shortages so that is lower than usual but the most we have paid for water is €25 for 2 months.
There are plenty of single people in Paphos and there are some tavernas that hold weekly singles nights where you could meet other single people.
Treat it as an adventure and have some contingency plans for returning home if you dont find Cyprus is for you. I am sure you will love it once you get here.
Good luck

Veronica


----------



## Scotswoman50 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Thankyou all again*

I will start looking at accomodations to let, it all sounds good. Thanks for the encouragement. Its seems a scarey thing to do, but think it would be great for me to give it a go. 

When I've made the big decision of when and which part I'll get back in touch, Im sure I will have other questions nearer the time.

Thankyou.


----------



## PaphosSun (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm the same age, female, and will be in Paphos for the next 3 or 4 months. If you want to meet up, send me a pm and I'll give you my Paphos home 'phone number.


----------

